# Extended Stay in the Keys - What's Your Preference?



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Looking at spending a month at either Marathon or Key West, and wondered which one would be the better choice for taking a mooring ball?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

John, just for my own information, what do mooring balls cost there ? Thanks,
Paul


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

$250 (probably plus tax) at Marathon, $276 (with tax) at Key West is the current published monthly rate. Marathon includes one pumpout per week, not sure about Key West.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks John, somehow, I thought it be more as it's hard to find a place to anchor.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Main thing I'm wondering about is availability.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Go to Dry Tortugas for a wee while and drop anchor.

Fuel up, bring plenty of beer, and stay a while.

This is my ship, there in 1992...

http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc128/rockter/?action=view&current=DryTortugasSummer1992.png

I really liked the place, but stay clear in hurricane season.

There are no supplies there though.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

John, I assume that you haven't spent any time ashore in Key West and Marathon. Otherwise, I think you'd certainly have your own opinion.

I can't comment on mooring ball availability, other than guessing there is a low probability of getting one within the next few months. Marathon's big attraction is sport fishing, so expect lots of powerboaters and diving charter boats to be sharing waters with you.

Key West is . . . well Key West. Expensive restaurants and high costs for provisions can be expected, as well as very "colorful" local personalities. We've always stayed in B & Bs, but hung out by the wharf district quite a bit. KW is a fun town and would probably be my choice to stay if arriving by boat.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

John,
As a young, fit man, you're going to need an automatic weapon to fight off the natives in Key West. I'd suggest that you shoot at their dinks (boats, not their peckers) as they approach. This way you can hack at their fingers with a knife as they try to climb over the rail. If even on manages to get aboard, well... you have two options: either take your own life, or just grit and bear it. Anyway, good night and good luck.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

TB - I've spent no time ashore in either, hence my question, as you surmised. Marathon seems like it's better price-wise on shore though (provisions, etc). Maybe I'll just have to spend a month at both


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

There is a bus that runs from marathon to KW if you decide to stay in Marathon.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The both option.  That's one way to do it.


PBzeer said:


> TB - I've spent no time ashore in either, hence my question, as you surmised. Marathon seems like it's better price-wise on shore though (provisions, etc). Maybe I'll just have to spend a month at both


----------



## garymcg (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know what you're going to do in Marathon with no car, it's not exactly pedestrian friendly. As to provisions, if you can get ashore in Key West you're a ten minute bus ride from Winn Dixie and I doubt the provisions in Marathon can be had any cheaper. 

When you say Marathon I'm assuming you mean Boot Key Harbor. I don't know if there would be any moorings available in Key West and staying at a transient slip is prohibitively expensive. Any number of cruisers anchor out at Christmas Tree Island, but there is also a large population of crusty Keys liveaboards. 

It's more expensive in Key West because frankly there's no comparison, Marathon is just a strip of highway and Key West is a historic seaport with the largest collection of historic wooden buildings (1800 in the historic district) in the nation. 

Anyway, if you can do it, Key West is a great town and very pedestrian friendly. As to expensive restaurants, bah, there are plenty of cheap places to eat, just stay out of the tourist traps on Duval St. and you'll do okay. Key West has a surprising number of decent restaurants for a tourist destination.

If you went to Marathon, then Key West, once you got to Key West you would say to yourself "I'm sure glad I didn't stay in Marthon!"


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey geezer we're in marathon.    Where are you Now?
We are going to save Key West for the way Home. so the daughter can come join us.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm in Fort Pierce, leaving for Miami in the morning (overnight hop). You guys going to the Bahamas? If so, where you crossing from? (Been waiting to hear from you, figured you where already in the Bahamas.)


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

We got a late start. Thinking of leaving from indian key or here depends on if we can get a good window behind this next front. screwed off to long in Sarasota and missed this one. Its ok though we need to pick up a few things before we go.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I should be at Indian Key by Wednsday or Thursday. Hope to see ya.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PBzeer,
Garymcg is right on. KW is the place. I've been there many times and what PZ says is true. Drop anchor at Christmas Tree Island and enjoy. You will need a dink though.

Maxcer,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PB,
Too much rum. I meant to say Gary not PZ. Guess I better get another one to straighten myself out.

Macxer,


----------



## jay1956 (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm glad you like it here, If you need a hand drop me a line I don't mind helping..


----------



## sailor37 (Nov 2, 2001)

Marathon is best for a month or so, Key West is great for a day or so.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey John,
Missed you at Indian key the weather snuck up on us and we had to leave sooner than I thought. we are in Bimini now.
We liked Marathon met a lot of real nice folks It is definatly cruiser friendly
every thing you could possibly need for your boat is available there.
good place to be if your planning any repaires. 
Don't miss the Overseas Lounge. raining hard gotta go scrub the boat
water here is .50 a gallon


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm still in Miami anyway. Probably stay here till the front passes before heading down the Keys. 15-20 on my butt isn't my idea of fun 

Was there space at Marathon? I think I'll stay there a month, then over to Key West.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

When we left they were only 1/3 full lots of room but they say it fills up fast. when the season gets rolling. 250 a month gets you use of the dingy dock showers and once a week the pump out boat will come by and pump your holding tank out. phone number is 305-289-8877. whe you get there get ahold of the smorgass boat they well give you a welcome kit that has all the info you need in a nice canvas bag. maybe we will track you down on the way back planning on being in key west some where around the 20th of Jan.
You need a chute! 15 to 20 from behind is a ball


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

No chute and not even a pole. But I'm in no hurry. Sounds like I need to get there by next week though. Have fun and we'll hope to see ya on the way back.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

John,
My brother kept a boat and an RV at Knight's Key, which is right by the bridge in Marathon. He and his family lived in the RV, and they day-sailed for grins. The place is definitely expensive, but the location and setting are awesome. Fun little tiki bar there to boot. They'd sail off in the morning, and the local yokels would be having drinks there and toast them as they departed, and they'd still be there and toast them when they returned at dusk... Some heavy drinking going on down there...


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

John, I've stayed at both and enjoyed one as well as the other. Marathon is more cruiser friendly but Key west was defiantly more fun....may find this link helpful... http://marinas.com/view/overview/212 we anchored in Man-O-War harbor just north of "G31". form there it's a short ride to the city dingy dock. Depending on winds you could round Flemming and take a mooring.
Bill,


----------



## SYMandalay (Nov 9, 2007)

We left Marathon a week or two ago and the moorings were nowhere near full. In fact about half were empty and there are a lot there. It is pretty convenient and there is easy access to stores, etc. The prices seemed about the same as on the Mainland except gas and diesel are higher and marina slips are steep. I expect it will get much busier by Christmas however.

Marathon is a good stop along the way but I am not sure I would want to stay there tooooo long.

I have not stayed on a mooring at Key West, but I know the anchoring there is a challenge. Lots of current and very crowded. Other anchorages are unprotected. Lots more to do in Key West than Marathon.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Just My two cents, not being qualified to pipe in . . . . . . but it seems to me there is not enough of a price difference to matter. I would think Key west would keep my interest longer. Not that I'm into drag races but as TB says . . . it is colorful. Not the old Key West I remember.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm not into bars and restaurants, so in that respect, either one would suit me.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Good point.


----------



## canvascurious (Dec 9, 2007)

sailhog said:


> John,
> As a young, fit man, you're going to need an automatic weapon to fight off the natives in Key West. I'd suggest that you shoot at their dinks (boats, not their peckers) as they approach. This way you can hack at their fingers with a knife as they try to climb over the rail. If even on manages to get aboard, well... you have two options: either take your own life, or just grit and bear it. Anyway, good night and good luck.


i'm surprised you also didn't suggest the o.p. hang a noose by the yardarm to ward off african americans.

would any other poster have objected to that hate speech or would they have remained just as silent as when you call for hacking at the fingers of gay men?

would the moderators have let such a post stand for so long?

shame on you all.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

canvascurious said:


> i'm surprised you also didn't suggest the o.p. hang a noose by the yardarm to ward off african americans.
> 
> would any other poster have objected to that hate speech or would they have remained just as silent as when you call for hacking at the fingers of gay men?
> 
> ...


*WHO THE HELL ARE YOU???*

What the hell are you talking about?? On what right??

You arrive here now, and start downloading your opinions just like that?? On the first post???

First learn about the "natives" here, then say something

To me you're a troll...piss off...beat it...go to the Martha Stewart web site and post there....

You should to read about, open a few threads, see who is who, before coming here whining like that...

Go post something about sailing, then attack....

HO HO HO MERRY CHRISTMAS

HO HO HO


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

canvas - as a new user (I assume), you might well not be aware that the comment you found so distasteful, was meant in jest. PC is not that big around here, but people who post spiteful or hateful messages tend not to last too long. It would do you well to look before you leap, as I find your post far more intolerant than the one you are complaining about.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Canvas-

Also, the post you referring to says NATIVES...which, last I checked refers to both males and females. Also, no one that's been here a while really takes sailhog all that seriously... he's one of the resident jesters... You might want to take a bit more time and get a feel for what is really going on before blowing up for no real reason.


----------



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

a perfect example of the pussifacation of America....you disgust me



canvascurious said:


> i'm surprised you also didn't suggest the o.p. hang a noose by the yardarm to ward off african americans.
> 
> would any other poster have objected to that hate speech or would they have remained just as silent as when you call for hacking at the fingers of gay men?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary51 (May 1, 2006)

*Offensive posts, and spelling problems*

I also found Sailinghog's post offensive. IMHO hatefulness if still hatefulness, even when made part of a joke.

What is pussafication? If it means what I think it means, isn't it mispelled?

Now THAT really bothers me. Spelling is important!

Mary


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ummm... Who is Sailinghog??? There is no Sailnet member of that title AFAIK... Now this is rather funny, considering that you're whining about spelling...



Mary51 said:


> I also found Sailinghog's post offensive. IMHO hatefulness if still hatefulness, even when made part of a joke.
> 
> What is pussafication? If it means what I think it means, isn't it mispelled?
> 
> ...


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

This has become touchy territory.

I'm still gonna have to second the sailusvi comment.

Another example of that First Ammendment right being flushed by libs.


----------



## Mary51 (May 1, 2006)

*spelling correction*

Oops, meant sailhog.

Lots of territory is touchy, and I did not post any response/objection to the sailhog's original post. First Amendment rules! But fair is fair, so I will take tongue out of cheek and spell out my point.

Using part of the female anatomy to describe something as bad, as in "the pussafication of America" means that being female is bad. I'm entitled to object to that. Viva the 1st!

Mary


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Mary, even an idiotic ignorant like me can see that the word PUSSYFICATION does not mean that women are bad....don't go there...

Being called a ***** or a sissy, or a *** or any other word that denegrates the wholiness of a man, i.e. is manhood, is comon among man to describe a less stalion man, a whimp, or a softie, if I may...

Pussification means, in this context, the lack of stamina and male force...therefore, the loss of "virility" of the Country, in this case...

Its stuff like this that causes wars....I once heard a man, a black man, ignorant of the origin of the word *****, saying it was a word invented by white Americans to opress the black people, when in fact the word comes from N'Gher d' Ngher, which means "river of rivers" in the language once spoken by the Peoples of the Niger River, near Upper Volta, now Burkina Faso....in Africa...

True it is, the word took negative proportions in the US, due to the abuse of the same, but in many countries being called a black is offensive to the locals, who insist they are ******, just for your information, by someone that lived in Africa and ran Humanitarian cruzades...

In America, it is true....you guys are becoming pussys....because you allow stuff like this to go on...


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> In America, it is true....you guys are becoming pussys....because you allow stuff like this to go on...


Absolutely correct.

Mary, Were we married once?


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> In America, it is true....you guys are becoming pussys....because you allow stuff like this to go on...





retclt said:


> Absolutely correct.
> 
> Mary, Were we married once?


Ditto.
But way off topic huh?


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep. 

Off subject. 

Thought a bar fight was starting and I needed some practice. I was not going to fight the girl. I've learned that lesson on that long ago.

Back to The Song Chain for me.


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

At the risk of dragging this thread back on topic, I like Key West better. The downside to moorings in Key West is that the mooring field is exposed to the north, it gets pretty rough there when the wind's from that direction, Boot Key Harbor's much more protected. I spent some time anchored across from the Coast Guard station between Flemming Key and Key West, good spot except for when the charter fishing boats go out and come back, throwing big wakes. I was there for Acura Race Week last year, that was fun. I think there's more interesting stuff to do in Key West.


----------



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

Mary, I am lover of women, 2 of my favorites are my wife of 21 yrs and my 14 yr old daughter.
.......I think Giulietta about covered it. Now back to my warm fire and a shot of Jägermeister 



Mary51 said:


> Oops, meant sailhog.
> 
> Lots of territory is touchy, and I did not post any response/objection to the sailhog's original post. First Amendment rules! But fair is fair, so I will take tongue out of cheek and spell out my point.
> 
> ...


----------



## SYMandalay (Nov 9, 2007)

What's all this got to do with Key West and Marathon?


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Micksbuddy,

Are you sitting at Nippers in your photo?


----------

